# Slide Ed mit 150mm Gabel ?



## cube elite 1 (17. November 2011)

Kann einer von Euch Radon Experten dazu etwas sagen :
Im aktuellen Slide Ed 160 evtl. eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm einzubauen, wie wirkt sich das auf das Fahrverhalten bzw. die Geometrie aus? Für Eure Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## silverdiver (17. November 2011)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Kann einer von Euch Radon Experten dazu etwas sagen :
> Im aktuellen Slide Ed 160 evtl. eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 150mm einzubauen, wie wirkt sich das auf das Fahrverhalten bzw. die Geometrie aus? Für Eure Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar




mit aktuell meinst du das mittlerweile fast ausverkaufte modelljahr 2011 oder das kommende jahr 2012?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube elite 1 (17. November 2011)

das aktuelle...


----------



## psycho82 (17. November 2011)

Warum ne 150mm Gabel in ein Enduro? 
Möglich wird es sein, eventuell kommst du sogar besser den Berg hoch, aber Sinn macht es nicht wirklich....

Bau lieber ne absenkbare 160mm RS Lyrik 2 Step, Fox Talas oder wenn es günstig sein muss ne Suntour Durolox TAD ein.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## konamatze (17. November 2011)

Habe eine Revelation bei mir im ED eingebaut, unten ist aber einen A-Head Steuerlager verbaut mit 10 mm Bauhöhe.So komme ich auf die richtige einbauhöhe.Trotzdem würde ich auch eine Lyrik verbauen sie passt besser zu dem Bike, bei mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Warum ne 150mm Gabel in ein Enduro?
> Möglich wird es sein, eventuell kommst du sogar besser den Berg hoch, aber Sinn macht es nicht wirklich....
> 
> *Bau lieber ne absenkbare 160mm RS Lyrik 2 Step, Fox Talas* oder wenn es günstig sein muss ne Suntour Durolox TAD ein.
> ...



alles gabeln die zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind außer zum absenken...


----------



## konamatze (17. November 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> alles gabeln die zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind außer zum absenken...







  Gruß Matze


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2011)

ich hab eben meine erfahrungen mit talas gesammelt, und seit dem ich ne van fahre will ich nichts anderes. Okay ne lyrik coil mit 180mm...


----------

